# Friend's K3 screen broke, can I repair it?



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

My friend's K3 has a broken screen, and I'm thinking of repairing it to surprise her. She's a literature graduate now studying to be a teacher, and she's reluctant to pay for a new K3. I know of at least one guide showing the teardown for the K3 so I thought I might be foolhardy enough to try.

I'm not exactly fantastic at putting things together--but good at taking them apart (!)--and i'm not sure if it will really work perfectly thereafter, so has anyone tried? I have practically zero knowledge about how electronics work, so I wonder if I can scrape by being very organised, taking copious photos and checking this instructable on fixing a broken screen: http://www.instructables.com/id/Fix-your-broken-Kindle-Keyboard-Screen/?

Is there anyway I can purchased a secondhand K3 that has an intact screen but is otherwise non functioning? I know the replacement screen is available on ebay but I'm leery about whether I can even pull this off! If I do it will be a wonderful surprise for her!


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Took a photo of the K3:










It seems as though there are a few cracks, and I'm hoping it won't be hard to lift out the entire screen and replace it.


----------



## digiridan (Jan 15, 2013)

If you manage to find the device with working screen, you could do that. It's pretty simple, I did it several days ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyUvpZgKfVE


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's under warranty, the smarter thing is to contact Amazon: they'll just replace it.

If not, they might still replace it, or offer a discount on a replacement device, so it's still worth it to contact them and ask.

I wouldn't try to repair it. . .but that's just me. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Ann says, Amazon has been pretty good about replacing Kindles with broken screens.  That should definitely be the first option--contact Amazon.

If that doesn't work out--hey, what the heck.  I'm geeky enough to be interested. Though too lazy to probably do it.  

Betsy


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments. I'm quite sure it's no longer under warranty and I'm not sure what my friend said to Amazon, but they didn't offer any viable solutions I think (but don't quote me on that). 

I've posted a WTB here and on mobileread. Hopefully I can get a non-working K3 with working screen for a good price, and then I can start work. Am feeling somewhat optimistic, but then again I've always been an incorrigible optimist!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

You can purchase a replacement screen off Amazon for around $50...
http://www.amazon.com/Original-Amazon-generation-keyboard-Replacement/dp/B009RFYDOS/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1359397930&sr=8-3&keywords=kindle+screen+repair


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow!  I'd characterize that as available 'through' Amazon rather than 'from' Amazon since it's via a third party seller.  But still good to know they can be had for those that want to play.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Although, if it doesn't work, for some reason, you're still out $50.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> Although, if it doesn't work, for some reason, you're still out $50.


I'm not sure why you would assume that. I've never known Amazon to allow sellers that won't accept returns. In the description it states..._If any question or problem, please just contact me freely before leaving us negative / neutral feedback and low stars, we will do our best to resolve any problem, we will try our best to let every transaction well and every customer are happy with our products and services. _

I also checked Ebay but they are selling replacement screens for the same price and you more than likely couldn't return those. There's quite a few broken Kindles for sale on Ebay but all the ones I looked at had cracked screens. I would be leery of purchasing off Ebay.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

I re-looked at the instructable and it linked to a video by Powerbook Medic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BhTqbslijc&feature=youtu.be. And a bit of googling later, I found out that Powerbook Medic sells some Kindle parts: http://www.powerbookmedic.com/xcart1/_search.php?mode=search&view=all&q=kindle.

Thought of sharing this just in case any of you need to make repairs too!


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

sebat said:


> I would be leery of purchasing off Ebay.


Yes and no.

Those 99 percent plus satisfaction stats they give for vendors should be taken with a big grain of salt. However, even though they might not be quite as polite about it as Amazon, their merchants do accept returns.

There is a vendor now selling hundreds of used good working order devices ("Amazon Kindle Keyboard 4GB, Wi-Fi + 3G (Unlocked), 6in") for $49.99 US including shipping. I bought one and it looked new to me. The reason I bought it was precisely that one of my kids (first time any family member besides myself had done it) had cracked a screen, and Amazon correctly said it was out of warranty. Amazon's offer was 20 percent off on a replacement -- way too expensive -- and replacement screens were more expensive than the eBay deal.

It is hard for me to imagine this eBay vendor getting their hundreds of units from anywhere other than Amazon. Is there any other place they could come from?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

sebat said:


> I'm not sure why you would assume that. I've never known Amazon to allow sellers that won't accept returns.


True, but only if the vendor accepts that the screen was fault on delivery. I suspect the first response you would get would be along the lines of "we tested it before we sent it out, you must have damaged it in fitting".

Returns on electronic spares are difficult at the best of times.



PhillyGuy said:


> It is hard for me to imagine this eBay vendor getting their hundreds of units from anywhere other than Amazon. Is there any other place they could come from?


I can only assume they've bought excess stock from Amazon - there probably are only relatively few KK's still in warranty so Amazon aren't expecting to have to replace many, so they've probably got a surplus of refurbs.

It certainly sounds like the best deal for holgalee!


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, that's hard to repair. Dont even know if a tech can fix it since the LCD itself is broken. Better get a new LCD screen or contact the supplier.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

alicepattinson said:


> Well, that's hard to repair. Dont even know if a tech can fix it since the LCD itself is broken. Better get a new LCD screen or contact the supplier.


Except. . . .the poster is talking about a Kindle screen which is eInk and not LCD. . . .and, as related in the thread, he's found a place to buy a working replacement screen as well as instructions for how to take it apart and replace the screen.

I admit it's not something _I/d_ try, but it sounds like he's got it sorted.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I'm a "she", and I've got the K3 fixed. I managed to find someone whose K3 cannot charge but has a good screen.  So using the instructable and youtube video, I got around to working. I couldn't pry off the speaker system from the midboard, and some parts required more force because of the strong double-sided tape. I tried using a plastic polish to remove some scratches but wasn't very successful with the front of the kindle; it worked surprisingly well on the back rubberised surface though.

Labelled some parts from both kindles as I had to do a mix and match.









That's the cracked screen. Wonder what that orange/bronze thing is, but it's fused to the bottom front of the screen.









Hello kindle! It works like new now!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Well done!

The orange/bronze thing (if I'm looking at the right picture) is probably the circuit board that controls either the screen or the keyboard.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks, Morf and Tx Dartrider! It turned out to be much easier than I expected, thanks to the youtube video. I'm sure even a 6-year-old can do it with adult supervision!  The main challenge will be getting hold of the parts that you need at a good price.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

Morf said:


> Well done!
> 
> The orange/bronze thing (if I'm looking at the right picture) is probably the circuit board that controls either the screen or the keyboard.


Aha! Circuit board! I'm so ignorant of electronic and technical matters! Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

This is not a cracked screen this is a screen going out for some reason. Replacing the screen will not work in this case.

But the good news is the new basic kindle wifi is just $69.00. So I'd save the screen money and buy the new kindle instead.



holgalee said:


> Took a photo of the K3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wvpeach said:


> This is not a cracked screen this is a screen going out for some reason. Replacing the screen will not work in this case.
> 
> But the good news is the new basic kindle wifi is just $69.00. So I'd save the screen money and buy the new kindle instead.


Except. . .it _was_ a cracked screen. . . and she was able to find a replacement and repair it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

wvpeach said:


> This is not a cracked screen this is a screen going out for some reason. Replacing the screen will not work in this case.
> 
> But the good news is the new basic kindle wifi is just $69.00. So I'd save the screen money and buy the new kindle instead.


And my understanding after several years on this board is that this is exactly what happens when there is a cracked screen. The Kindle screens are more than one layer and the crack disrupts the eInk rewrite....

It definitely depends on what it costs to get a replacement screen.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks holgalee for sharing the pics. Its fun to see a Kindle not die, but go on.  

I wouldn't be able to fix it myself, but its fun to watch it done. 

Jane Austen is happy again indeed.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

wvpeach said:


> This is not a cracked screen...


Hmmm, in that case it's very strange that you can clearly see the crack in the screen on the picture of the dismantled Kindle...










...and bearing in mind this picture is taken from the back of the screen, so flip it from right to left, the crack lines up precisely with the line across the screen where the image changes...


----------

